# 28 guage kanthal - note the difference



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

ok so i noted a few differences in the kanthal i got from vapemob as apposed to the usual kanthal i get from skyblue

first this is both strands of the vapemob pre-twisted 28g kanthal A-1
the one on the right is the way it came from ape mob.very loosely wrapped 
and the one on the left is after i re-twisted it a little more tighter



this pic below is a 6 wrap with 2mm ID coming to 0.45ohm using the as is from vapemob



the next is the re-twisted kanthal from vapemob. again 6 wraps with 2mm ID coming in at 0.5ohm



this last pic is the sky-blue kanthal which i twisted myself. 6 wraps.2mm ID coming in at 0.71 Ohm



now i noticed two distinct things.
1. the vapemob kanthal looks thicker than the sky-blue
2. there is a definite different in the color of the kanthal as well and both is kanthal A1

maybe you guys can comment and let me know your thoughts. according to the vapemob packaging their kanthal is 0.32mm

this is very concerning to me as i drove out of durbanville to rosemead to collect this item and was advised by the salesman that this is 28guage after he at first was not sure.

anyways this is throwing my builds off completely as i was pretty convinced that I was vaping on a 0.6 ohm coil when in fact i am vamping on a 0.45 ohm coil. honestly thought it was just a bad batch kanthal till i did this test


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

@Silver got the exact measurements we did on 2 "different" 28G Kanthal A1 wire with a calibrated micrometer - both were clearly marked by the 2 different suppliers as 28G, but there were a definite variation on thickness as well as resistance. I believe he will post some pics etc. in due time., if he doesn't take up golf as his new profession .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Thanks @johan.had I known this ahead of time as I thought kanthal was was a standard brand. I would have rather got some from my preferred supplier. Will chat to the boys at vapemob in the morning and hear if they have some advice for me


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Just a note. I built a 0.7 ohm coil with the new kanthal and even then the vape seemed different to me.


----------



## Silver (2/11/14)

Thanks @johan 

@Marzuq 

Johan and I measured two 28g Kanthal wires recently
One was from Subohm vapor and one was from VapeKing
They varied slightly in thickness
The subohm vapor wire was slightly thicker
This is why it came out with a lower resistance when I made coils with it. 

I will get the photos and post the measurements in the next few days.

Both wires work very well, just that one is slightly lower resistance than the other.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @johan
> 
> @Marzuq
> 
> ...



thanks @Silver. that will be great
i think my issue is my ocd. i tend to get put off my things when I'm used to it being one way and then learning it works differently when using 'the same thing'


----------



## kimbo (2/11/14)

I think it might be that some use 28gadge and some use 0.32mm

I mean from 27gadge to 29gadge is 0.07mm. So if a batch comes out as 0.30mm to 0.35mm it is still 28gadge


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

kimbo said:


> I think it might be that some use 28gadge and some use 0.32mm
> 
> I mean from 27gade to 29gadge is 0.07mm. So if a batch comes out as 0.30mm to 0.35mm it is still 28gadge



that suck. its definitely not the same thing as the smallest difference affects your build. but interesting to note. thanks


----------

